# Looking to buy a baby chinchilla



## Simon Headington (May 19, 2020)

Hello everyone!  I trying to purchase a baby chinchilla for my girlfriend who is a veterinary nurse who loves animals! Im hoping someone can give me a helping hand too point me in the right direction  i live around east/west Sussex but I'm willing to travel 2hours max. Looking for either a breeder or possible seller! Before you ask i have already searched the internet and haven't had much luck


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Have you tried rescues? Also I believe chinchillas need to live in pairs thus needing a massive cage


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

There are some on the rspca page, I don't know where they're located though.
It would be best to take their advice with a huge pinch of salt though as they know very little on chinchilla care. Their cage recommendations is a size that doesn't actually exist and is far too big for a chinchilla!
Chinchillas shouldn't be rehome before 12 weeks so avoid anyone selling younger.
If you want to locate a breeder contact the national chinchilla society.



Engel98 said:


> Also I believe chinchillas need to live in pairs thus needing a massive cage


It depends on the chinchilla. Many are happy alone with adequate human interaction. They also don't need a huge cage being cave dwelling animals, large spaces can scare them.
36x18x24"h is a suitable cage for 2-3.
Always opt for length over height and if it is tall it preferably needs a full level every 24" high.
Avoid any cage with plastic.
The best cages are Thickets House and Paul Spooner cages.


----------

